# Highly Effective Diet Plan for melting belly fat?



## NestaAlr (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Guys,
i
Do you know highly effective diet plans or advice in general that'll melt down my embarassing belly? The exercises I am pretty familiar with but anyhow I'll get to that later on.

As for my body type, I think I am a hybrid between a mesomorph and ectomorph.

Much appreciated


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 11, 2014)

what are you typically eating daily now?


----------



## NestaAlr (Apr 11, 2014)

Well after I quit smoking 2 months, I've been eating alot of junk food, fried chicken (in particular), and "normal" dishes. Before I quit smoking, I was actually going to gym and avoiding junk food. Now I actually want a diet plan that'll seriously help me get rid of my belly, which is my main priority when it comes to working out.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 11, 2014)

Just break up your typical 3 meals into smaller 5 or 6. Eat a well balanced diet leaning towards more protein. Take a teaspoon (working towards a tablespoon) of fiber in a tall glass of water before 2 or 3 of your later in the day meals. Do cardio and weights leaning towards more cardio. Don't eat directly before bed. Diet pills do work (the ones with stimmies and junk) so you can add those as well. However they are habit forming. You just quit smoking so may have a addictive personality (who doesn't) so take with that precaution.


----------



## NestaAlr (Apr 12, 2014)

Ohh yeah i've heard that alot from other people. Just curious, what do you mean by a teaspoon of fiber? And protein, is Steak okay to eat when it comes to losing belly fat? As for carbs, I was thinking of brown rice and pasta. And for milk, would skim milk be better alternative? As for breakfast, Bran Cereal?

I had these ideas before, but just wanted to know if its correct, i'll definately do what you said.


----------



## Azog (Apr 12, 2014)

NestaAlr said:


> Ohh yeah i've heard that alot from other people. Just curious, what do you mean by a teaspoon of fiber? And protein, is Steak okay to eat when it comes to losing belly fat? As for carbs, I was thinking of brown rice and pasta. And for milk, would skim milk be better alternative? As for breakfast, Bran Cereal?
> 
> I had these ideas before, but just wanted to know if its correct, i'll definately do what you said.



Whole milk>skim. Do not fear the fat. It has less sugar also. Have protein in EVERY meal. Steak is awesome. I feel better and look better with red meat in my diet. Rice and pasta are fine. Rice is better. Potatoes of any sort > pasta for losing weight, IMO. Pasta is very calorically dense. Eat your damn veggies, too.
Also, the not eating before bed thing is silly. I personally sleep a lot better and stay lean as **** eating right before bed. Carbs too.
Just find and use a BMR and TDEE calculator (just Google those terms). Subtract a few hundred calories from your TDEE, then divide those calories into 4-6 meals equally. Start with the typical macro split of 40/40/20 (% of total calories) and comprise each meal of that ratio protein/carbs/fats.


----------



## regular (Apr 12, 2014)

NestaAlr said:


> Hi Guys,
> i
> Do you know highly effective diet plans or advice in general that'll melt down my embarassing belly? The exercises I am pretty familiar with but anyhow I'll get to that later on.
> 
> ...



Sustain a caloric deficit until you lose the desired amount of fat. Avoid dense sources of carbohydrates.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 12, 2014)

Good on you for quitting smoking! It's very common to gain some weight after you quit, and the will power to quit smoking is harder then dieting. 

Personally, I would concentrate on staying smoke free the next few months, get into training, and then address diet. If you try to do to much at once, you could set yourself up for failure - either with the diet or going back to smoking. 

If you really feel you are good and done with smoking, by all means start dieting.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 12, 2014)

congrats on quitting smoking ! I hold fat in my belly also I found that training my abs heavy and hard (weighted 8 to 10 rep range) every day I train has built out my midsection and helped make my bid section look solid even though I still hold fat there my abs poke through b/c there chunky from training them just like any other muscle . BONUS! heavy ab training gives you a solid core for lifting massive weight and becoming hewwwg! 

good luck


----------

